# دعوة الى ضبظ النفس



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2006)

*دعوة الى ضبظ النفس*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم

ما هذه الا دعوة صغيرة الى ضبط النفس بالرغم من الاحداث الاخيرة التي حدثت من سرقة منتدى النور و الظلمة و سرقة بعض ايميلات الاعضاء

فالرجاء يا احبة ان نكون واجهة محبة للاخرين و لا نعد المشاعر تسيطر علينا و نعلن الغضب, بل لنعلن المحبة بدلها

و لنعبر هذه المحاورات العقيمة بينا و بين زمرة الاطفال هذه

لنرجع الى منهجنا التبشيري و الحواري البحث و التركيز على المنتدى و مواضيعه من جديد

و ضبط النفس من ناحية المواضيع و الردود, فلا داعي للاهانات بعد الان, لان اخذنا وقت كافي للاعلان عن غضبنا و لنعتبر هذه الفترة مرت و ولت

و الان هي دعوة محبة للاقتداء بشخص المسيح في التعامل مع بعضنا و مع الاخرين

وصية جديدة انا اعطيكم ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم

يوحنا 13  : 34​


----------



## shadi (19 أبريل 2006)

المجد الاب والابن والروح القدس اله الواحد امين

انا معك معلم مو تكرم عيونك


----------



## Daoud (19 أبريل 2006)

*الأ حبة*

سلام المسيح
دعوة لكي نمارس ونعيش المحبة 

أميـــــــــن

اخوكم في الرب
D.e.d


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

وهو كذلك اخى الحبيب

فانا كنت اشعر بالمسؤلية تجاة كل ايميل تم سرقتة

انا اسف ايها الاحبة على عدم قدرتى فى التحكم فى اعصابى فى الفترة الماضية 

وباذن المسيح ومحبتة لن تتكرر هذة الاامور ثانية

سلام ما بعد النعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 أبريل 2006)

امين
يارب نكون كلنا كده فعلا شكرا يا روك يا غالى


----------



## +Dream+ (19 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا روك *
*و كل سنه وانتم طيبين *


----------



## mohamed-kholy (20 أبريل 2006)

*كيف ابدا وكيف ارد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاة وسلاما على خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 0                    وبعدلقد حزنا جميعا كمسلمين منصفين لهذا الحادث المؤسف الذى لايعبر الا عن شخص متخلف  وجاهل فكيف يدخل مكانا للتعبد وعلى اناس آمنين مطمئنين ويزهق ارواحهم فلايرضى هذا الفعل رب العالمين الله سبحانه وتعالى 0واتسائل كيف تقومون بالتبشير فى بلد الازهر وبلد العلماء الذين علمو العالم واسأل لماذا وانتم تقومون بالتبشير لماذا لاتسألون انفسكم وتبحثون عن الحقيقه ان الله الذى نعبده جميعا هو اله واحد لاشريك له ولاولد له وليس له صاحبه فكيف تفترون على الله وكيف تفترون على سيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فى شىء هو لم يقله واقرأو انجيل برنابا الذى تم منعه وتداوله بين المسيحيين واقول لكم ان الين لله ولله فقط فمن شاء فليسلم ومن شاء فليكفر فديننا يعلمنا ان حرية العقيده شىء مهم جدا 0والى لقاء وارجو فى الردود الاحترام فى الرد وعدم السب كما نحن فى حوارنا معكم لأننا نبتغى وجه الله عز وجل وفقط  ( والسلام عليكم من الله وهدى)


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> حزنا جميعا كمسلمين منصفين لهذا الحادث المؤسف الذى لايعبر الا عن شخص متخلف وجاهل فكيف يدخل مكانا للتعبد وعلى اناس آمنين مطمئنين ويزهق ارواحهم فلايرضى هذا الفعل رب العالمين الله سبحانه وتعالى


 
شئ مفرح ان نسمع وجهة النظر هذه من مسلم...




> واتسائل كيف تقومون بالتبشير فى بلد الازهر وبلد العلماء الذين علمو العالم واسأل لماذا وانتم تقومون بالتبشير


 
و ما المانع؟ هل للتبشير حدود او اماكن خاصة يا رجل؟




> لماذا لاتسألون انفسكم وتبحثون عن الحقيقه ان الله الذى نعبده جميعا هو اله واحد لاشريك له


 
وهل عبدنا البقر يا رجل؟ نحن نعبد الله الواحد الذي لا شريك له, مين خرب عقلك بغير اكاذيب و قلك نعبد غير شئ؟






> ولاولد له وليس له صاحبه فكيف تفترون على الله وكيف تفترون على سيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فى شىء هو لم


 
نحن لا نقول ولا نؤمن ان لله ولد, فمن كذب عليك و قال لك هذا الكلام الباطل؟





> يقله واقرأو انجيل برنابا الذى تم منعه وتداوله بين المسيحيين


 

و أنت ايضا اقرأ فرقان الحق الذي منع تناوله بين المسلمين



> فديننا يعلمنا ان حرية العقيده شىء مهم جدا


 
يا سلام, ممكن تفتحنا موضوع للنقاش في قسم حوار الاديان و نشوف حد الردة و الحواجز الاخرى لنرى الحرية من عدمها؟



> 0والى لقاء وارجو فى الردود الاحترام فى الرد وعدم السب كما نحن فى حوارنا معكم لأننا نبتغى وجه الله عز وجل وفقط ( والسلام عليكم من الله وهدى)


 
اطمئن عزيزي, لسنا سبابون او شتامون...


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

المهم, شكرا ليكم يا احبة من اجل التجاوب و الاستماع, و لنجعل همسات الرب لينا دائما مسموعة لنسلك حسب مشيئته

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فارس الدعوة (22 أبريل 2006)

ولكن لا تنسوا أنة من بدأ هو أنتم فبأي حق تعملون مسرحية تسيء إلى نبي الإسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وإن كنت أستنكر ما فعله ذلك الشخص غير أني أستنكر أيضاً ما فعله النصارى 

وإذا كان الرجل الذي قام بالتفجير متخلف فإن النصار الذين قاموا بعمل المسرحية متخلفين أيضاً !! 

وهذا هو العدل بعينه والحق ما يزعل 

تحيات حارة من مسلم سلفي قح + غيور


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

فارس الدعوة قال:
			
		

> ولكن لا تنسوا أنة من بدأ هو أنتم فبأي حق تعملون مسرحية تسيء إلى نبي الإسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> وإن كنت أستنكر ما فعله ذلك الشخص غير أني أستنكر أيضاً ما فعله النصارى
> 
> ...


 
هذا المكان دعو لظبط النفس في موضوع بعيد عن الاحداث الاخيرة في مصر من قتل و تفجير من قبل اشخاص ارهابيين

فرجاءا خليك بالموضوع و بلاش نط... يعني حتى في المواضيع العامة بديتوا تنطون... ما كفاكم المواضيع الحوارية...


----------



## فارس الدعوة (22 أبريل 2006)

حسناً لا بأس 

ضبط نفس ضبط نفس سنلتزم بالهدوء إن شاء الله


----------



## blackguitar (22 أبريل 2006)

*معلش يا فارس الدعوة هسالك سؤال واحد بس *


*حضرت المسرحيه*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*لو قلت ايوه .............. قلى ايه اللى فيها يسىء للاسلام*

*ولو ل يبقى نوع من عدم الحكمه ان تعطى اقوالا مبنيه على اقوال اخرين فقط*


----------



## Zayer (23 أبريل 2006)

اين نوع من ضبط النفس تدعون اليه ؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اين نوع من ضبط النفس تدعون اليه ؟


 

*اقرأ المشاركة الاولى جيدا و انت تفهم...*


----------



## Mona (24 أبريل 2006)

*Proud of you*

:new5: I am very proud of you ya my rock.  And I want to ask the memeber who spoke of the play, ih he ever saw it or he just take it for granted to belief everything he is told.    We Ekhrestos Anystie Ya my brothers ... Alysous Anystie


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

*مرحب بيكي يا منى...*


----------



## Zayer (25 أبريل 2006)

> اقرأ المشاركة الاولى جيدا و انت تفهم...



ههههههههههه انت الي ما فهمت السؤال 

يله مب مشكلة مب لازم تفهمه


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههه انت الي ما فهمت السؤال
> 
> يله مب مشكلة مب لازم تفهمه


 
:t19: 


الظاهر انك مش فاهم الموضوع بالمرة...


----------



## gadalla (4 ديسمبر 2006)

احبائى
ونحن بنحتفل بعيد الميلاد المجيد ومع بداية عام جديد نتذكر الرب يسوع الذى كان رمزا للتواضع والمحبة للجميع بدون اى تفرقة فكان رمزا للتواضع عندما ولد فى مذود لكى يبطل كل ذبيحة ليكون فداء للبشرية وايضا عندما غسل ارجل التلاميذ تعلموا منى لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم متى11 .29 .وكان رمزا للمحبة عبدما احبنى واحب العالم بدون اى تفرقة لانة هكذا احب اللة العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يومن بة بل تكون لة الحياة الابدية بو3. 16


----------



## gadalla (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الاخ المحبوب محمد ان السيد المسيح لة كل المجد علمنا المحبة للجميع بدون تفرقة حتى الاعداء حتى الذين يسئون الينا.احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسئون اليكم ويطردونكم متى5 .44 هذة تعاليم السيد المسيح.كما لازم تتعرف على عيسى ابن مريم كل الناس بدون استثناء نخسهم الشيطان الا عيسى ابن مريم كقول الحق وان سيدنا عيسى حى فى السماء الى ابد الابدين وانت تعلم جيدا حسب ما هو مكتوب فى القراءن الكريم.هو بيحبك


----------



## gadalla (5 ديسمبر 2006)

يا رئيس السلام انشر سلامك فى قلوب الحاقدين وفى قلوب اليائسين والحيرانين والباكين والمتالمين وانشر سلامك فى بيوتنا وفى عائلاتنا وفى بلادنا واعطى حكمة للقادة والروءساء والملوك لكى نقضى حياة مطمئنة هادئة فى كل تقوى ووقار  هذة صلاتى ان الرب يسوع يحفظنا ويعطى الجميع سلاما


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا بجد موضوع ممتاز تسلم ايديك


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

اووووووووووووووووك رووووووووووووووك تشجيع حلو 
ربــــــــنـــــــــا يــــــبـــــاركــــك
صلى من احلى 
ناردين


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

احنا المفروض نسمع ونعمل بوصيه رب المجد    حبوا بعضكم  بعض:yaka:


----------

